

The Death of Main Street: Are big chains to blame, or is excessive regulation? - chaostheory
http://www.reason.com/news/show/123745.html?sid13

======
pchristensen
Why is this an either-or question? They're both factors, but probably minimal
compared to simple economics. Small businesses are experiments, and big
companies are experiments so successful that they've become formulas. Big
chains know their business, demographic requirements, and financial
projections so well that they can determine before hand whether they will
succeed in a given area. This is also why you rarely see them fail or fold.

Imagine starting a startup if you had to compete directly with companies that
already knew how to win the game you're learning. Internet/software startups
give you so much more advantage because you can play an entirely different
game that big companies aren't suited to.

